# anyone try a concrete 48" roller tamp



## bigbadjim (Feb 17, 2009)

So I was in the concrete supply center today picking up a airplane groover. I come in the door and there's a big 48" Kraft dual roller tamp on display at the front door. I've never seen one in person only in a catalog. The tag on it says it pushs the aggregate down and pulls the fat to the surface.

Anyone use one of these before? I've never seen one being used. How quick can you go on with one of them? Can anyone explain how it is used and is it benificial?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Been using one for twenty years or so. Works great.:thumbsup:

How fast you can get on depends on weather & how much water you add. 

Doesn't take very long to be able to use it.

Like to have a dollar for every time I have leant it out.


----------



## bigbadjim (Feb 17, 2009)

griz said:


> Been using one for twenty years or so. Works great.:thumbsup:
> 
> How fast you can get on depends on weather & how much water you add.
> 
> ...


20 years, wow!

Do you use it on almost every pour?
How about on a exposed aggregate driveway?


----------



## DBCoop (Feb 29, 2008)

*Roller Tamp*

Great tool and that is what it is, As far as great for exposed aggregate ,It is in the eye of the beholder??????:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadjim (Feb 17, 2009)

DBCoop said:


> Great tool and that is what it is, As far as great for exposed aggregate ,It is in the eye of the beholder??????:thumbsup:


I was just curious if the aggregate would be too far down to later expose. I've never used one so???


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

That is kinda the point of a tamp. To push the aggregate down so the top has more cream to make it smooth.

Roller tamps are awesome. You don't have to get out onto your work. You are not worn out after using it. And, you don't get splats of concrete all over yourself.

Just buy it!:thumbsup:


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

So thats what its called. I call it a jitterbug. When working with large aggregate concrete it helps push the rock down into the slab. This is very beneficial with crushed quartzite type aggregate as it can really minimize spalling later on. More people should use them. Glad I know what to call it now.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

PPRI said:


> So thats what its called. I call it a jitterbug. When working with large aggregate concrete it helps push the rock down into the slab. This is very beneficial with crushed quartzite type aggregate as it can really minimize spalling later on. More people should use them. Glad I know what to call it now.


AKA "rollerbug"


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Anyone ever heard it called a "gandy" ?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> Anyone ever heard it called a "gandy" ?


Nope...that's a new one:thumbsup:

Never used it on exposed ad either...


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Ya that don't make any sense? If you want exposed agg. why would you push all the rock down? It gets to cold here to use a gandy/ tamp. The top pops off.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> Ya that don't make any sense? If you want exposed agg. why would you push all the rock down? It gets to cold here to use a gandy/ tamp. The top pops off.


I poured a lot of exterior concrete in South Lake Tahoe, 6200', used the roller tamper & never had any problems with the top popping off.

Sounds like maybe your mix has too much water.


----------



## bigbadjim (Feb 17, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> It gets to cold here to use a gandy/ tamp. The top pops off.


So not a good tool to use in cold Canada then? Why would the top pop off?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

bigbadjim said:


> So not a good tool to use in cold Canada then? Why would the top pop off?


IMO too much water in the mix & not protecting a fresh pour from freezing.

Sometimes guys roll it too much also.


----------



## bigbadjim (Feb 17, 2009)

It also says on there website that the roller tamp works well for leveling the concrete.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

bigbadjim said:


> It also says on there website that the roller tamp works well for leveling the concrete.


Yes it does...:thumbsup:

but you still have to screed it right...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

bigbadjim said:


> So not a good tool to use in cold Canada then? Why would the top pop off?


It was my understanding that without aggregate at the surface for the concrete to bond to the cold temps cause expansion/ contraction and surface popping is more likely.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Ninja, how cold does it get where you are?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Zero or slightly below here in the valley (5000') 20+ below up the Mountin (10,000') about 15 miles away.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tahoe was consistently in the low teens & lots of snow.

If you are having problems with the tops of your flat work popping IMO consider these:

Too much water

Too much troweling 

Unprotected work in cold weather

Poor/bad/improper mix design

IMO the roller tamper never caused popping.
Maybe if you ran it over the surface too many times.


----------

